# Buying a moped in Greece



## m1ke_smith

Good Afternoon All,

A strange enquiry i must say but here goes.....

I'm looking at visiting Greece at some point later in the summer (September time). I'm keen to buy a moped (Honda Chaly CF70) and spending the next few weeks riding around the country... Its then my plan to ride the bike home (back to the UK).

My questions are relating to the purchase of the bike in Greece:-

1) Is it possible for a non-Greece resident to buy a vehicle in Greece?

2) What will i need to do before i set off from the UK (if anything)?

3) Exporting the bike out of Greece - how is this done?

4) Buying used vehicles in Greece. What do i need to know?

I look forward to hearing from you.

Many thanks

Mike Smith


----------



## The Grocer

*Moped*

Hi Mike,

You will not be able to buy & register a vehicle in Greece in your name without having residency status.
Remember you can bring a vehicle into Greece and run it on foreign plates for up to six months.


----------



## MDUK

what defines residency? i have a holiday home and a tax number but live in the UK - i was also thinking about buying a motorbike


----------



## parthenipirate

*moped*

Hi Mike, first thing you will need is a Tax number before you can buy ANYTHING in Greece. No problem taking the bike out of Greece. REmember unless you have a motorcycle license you can only ride up to 49cc.


m1ke_smith said:


> Good Afternoon All,
> 
> A strange enquiry i must say but here goes.....
> 
> I'm looking at visiting Greece at some point later in the summer (September time). I'm keen to buy a moped (Honda Chaly CF70) and spending the next few weeks riding around the country... Its then my plan to ride the bike home (back to the UK).
> 
> My questions are relating to the purchase of the bike in Greece:-
> 
> 1) Is it possible for a non-Greece resident to buy a vehicle in Greece?
> 
> 2) What will i need to do before i set off from the UK (if anything)?
> 
> 3) Exporting the bike out of Greece - how is this done?
> 
> 4) Buying used vehicles in Greece. What do i need to know?
> 
> I look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Mike Smith


----------



## The Grocer

OK,
When you come out next time you will need to go to the local police station to get the residency certificate. You will need 4 passport photos;two copies of your UK passport; copies of your utility bills for the Greek property you own;and the deeds for the property in Greece (I think one copy is OK), copy of your bank statements (Greece), but bring some UK statements as well as they may want to verify the income you receive....
The police normally take about a week to issue the residency certificate and of course you will have been here at least three months before you require it !!!! But you have haven't you!

I have heard of various frustrations in obtaining this certificate but if you have a friendly police station and lots of patience it can be done quite quickly


----------



## MDUK

The Grocer said:


> OK,
> When you come out next time you will need to go to the local police station to get the residency certificate. You will need 4 passport photos;two copies of your UK passport; copies of your utility bills for the Greek property you own;and the deeds for the property in Greece (I think one copy is OK), copy of your bank statements (Greece), but bring some UK statements as well as they may want to verify the income you receive....
> The police normally take about a week to issue the residency certificate and of course you will have been here at least three months before you require it !!!! But you have haven't you!
> 
> I have heard of various frustrations in obtaining this certificate but if you have a friendly police station and lots of patience it can be done quite quickly


Thank you very much.i fly out in the morning! apart from the british bank statemtns i have all that with me. i'm not sure there is any real benefit declaring residency just to buy a moped - and i am not sure what the implications would be back here. i'm out again in a couple of months i can try and find out. cheers


----------



## xenos

The Grocer said:


> OK,
> When you come out next time you will need to go to the local police station to get the residency certificate.
> 
> ......
> 
> As stated previously in another thread, the old, renewable, Residency Permit was abolished a number of years ago (even though some Prefectures dont actually realise it) by the non renewable Certificate of Registration, obtainable from your local Aliens Bureau. The other details are pretty much the same reg photos, passport etc. When you get there, dont be put off by the huge queues of other foreigners (Albanians, Pakistanis,etc.....you will be directed to another office. Youll still spend all day (and I mean ALL day 06.30 - 17:00) there but you should have no problems as a British Citizen. Another way would be to use a lawyer to send one of their lackeys to the AB to do it for you.


----------



## xenos

By the way, good luck and be very aware of other drivers ......it can be a little "hairy" at times!!


----------



## mcubbin

I have a small house on Crete, at the moment I usually spend 2 or 3 months a year there, I\am thinking of buying a small motorcycle for use over there, I have nowhere to keep a car, but the bike can go in the house whenever I leave. I am aware of the import laws as applies to cars and motorcycles over 250cc, anyone know the situation with importing bikes less than 250cc?


----------



## jonus1

mcubbin said:


> I have a small house on Crete, at the moment I usually spend 2 or 3 months a year there, I\am thinking of buying a small motorcycle for use over there, I have nowhere to keep a car, but the bike can go in the house whenever I leave. I am aware of the import laws as applies to cars and motorcycles over 250cc, anyone know the situation with importing bikes less than 250cc?


Hello Mcubbin try this site you may get the info you need
LivinginCrete, Living In Crete, Brits in Crete.Net :: Informational Guide for British and Irish Expats in Greece | Jobs, Working, Retirement, Aegean, Olympic, Holidays


----------

